
GAS BLASTS WREAK HAVOC (1992) - wglb
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-xpm-1992-01-18-9201050882-story.html
======
wglb
This is interesting in the context of the Massachusetts gas explosion earlier
this weelk

